# dog is crying while pooping



## travisdmathews (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello,

I have a 15lb neutered italian greyhound mix who has been whimpering, which has turned into all out crying, as if in pain, when pooping. this started several months ago, maybe 6 months ago, infrequently. he's scared of lots of things so i thought it was more of the same when he would yelp and run away from his poop. 

as it got more frequent and he seemed to be pained i started questioning it. Ive taken him to the vet recently and she took an xray that didn't indicate anything but per her suggestion i had him get an ultrasound. this showed that he was in good health. the vet said his anal glands were fine too and that his prostate was normal in size and health. she did say, upon first examination, that she thought she felt something enlarged just inside his anus. the subsequent tests didn't show anything.

the end result was a suggestion to get him on soft food only. i had previously had him on EVO small beef kibble. I used to put fish oil on top, which he enjoyed, and it seemed to temper the problem, but never solve it. he's outside a lot and should not be holding it in either, something i considered as the problem. his stool is solid to soft now and he's still crying. i feel like i've exhausted options and the vet seems pretty clueless at this point. 

any thoughts are appreciated.
thanks
Travis


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

At this point have you considered that it might be behavioural ? Maybe ask a behaviourist in your area if he could help you with this or whether if he has ever encountered such a case. Maybe it's some sort of puppy trauma but I am extrapolating.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm thinking maybe going to another vet to get a second opinion. Dogs don't cry out for no reason. Sounds like he is still having trouble relieving himself.

How much fish oil are you adding to his food. I know you said he is outside alot - but does he get alot of good exercise - ?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

I say that you get a second and third opinion on it, dogs won't cry for nothing and it seems like your dog may be in pain. There is no blood in the stool I imagine... could be behavioral but I would still get a second and third opinon from different vets.


----------



## yesac (Mar 13, 2010)

Travis, 

Our 4 yr old male greyhound has a clinical picture similar to your dog's. Yelping while defecating, but stool is well-formed, soft. No recent food changes. Negative work-up at the vet so far (physical exam, labs, x-rays). Hips are hunched at times when he's walking, trotting...less running now.

Did you find out what was wrong in your case? Has your dog improved?


----------



## GreyWolf11 (Feb 8, 2010)

Try Mineral Oil. Its a intestinal lubricant and if he is having some blockage or some sort of strain relieving himself it could be a good remedy.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Could be a simple matter of providing additional fiber to his diet. A tablespoon of plain canned pumpkin (not the pumpkin pie filling) is great for moving things along.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

are his poops making him cry? or is he crying because it is positional pain? and it's a joint pain...?


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

When they xrayed him did they look for lumbar and sacro spine issues?
I too would be getting a second opinion.


----------

